#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  VFS Trendy Building passport pick up question

## Dillinger

i cant find a phone number fot them.

Had a message from DHL that passport has arrived...

Do I need to make an appointment by email to pick it up?

----------


## David48atTD

VFS FAQ ... UK Visa Information - Thailand - User Pay Services

----------


## Dillinger

Thanks David, luckily we  just found the receipt, otherwise id need a police report, going by that faq.

so looks like we just turn up there then to cut the ears off her old passport and hand over the receipt..Those 5 years flew past.

----------


## Pragmatic

Hey Dill, I did ask Wilsonandson to do a walk through in obtaining a UK passport renewal but ............ Is there any chance you could do it? My renewal is due 2019 but can be done 9 months in advance. As I understand it. So next year is when I'll go through the process. Thanks.

----------


## Dillinger

right, just deciphered DHL's email. The passport will arrive before 6pm today.
VFS got back to me saying it hasnt turned up yet but will notify me immediately so thats the message to wait for if anyone goes through it. 

I 'll look into that process i just went through for you now Prag. It only took 2 weeks to process.

----------


## jabir

I renewed early this year, was no need for an appointment to pick up the new passport, just turn up with your notification letter and ID.

----------


## cyrille

> I did ask Wilsonandson to do a walk through in obtaining a UK passport renewal but ....


No video available?

----------


## Dillinger

Right,

Send an email including your first and last name and 3 alternate dates and times from 8.30am to 4.30pm, Monday to Friday excluding Bank Holidays to 
BangkokHMPO@VFShelpline.com

Download these 2 GOVUK forms;

Application Form 
https://www.gov.uk/government/public...plication-form

Credit Card form
https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...tion_07.13.pdf


 supporting docs will vary, for my daughter I showed-
Her old UK passport together with photocopies of every page
My passport and photocopy of photo page and visa page
Her Mom's passport.

Then you need to prove where you live-
I gave photocopies of  Lease agreement and daughter's school report, you could get a cert of residence.

And you'll need 2 photos- 45mmx35mm on a cream or white background

I also photocopied my Thai driving license and the wifes and our marriage certificate.

It's best to give them more I think.

The fee was 76.01 GBP incl courier fees.


You should see the supporting docs you need suited to yourself when you go through this link 

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


Oh one thing... I didn't show them my daughters Thai passport, fuck killing another tree, so her old Brit one would have had ports of entry and departures missing

----------


## Dillinger

so for you Prag, go through that last link first

----------


## Pragmatic

Much appreciated Dill.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Right,
> 
> Send an email including your first and last name and 3 alternate dates and times from 8.30am to 4.30pm, Monday to Friday excluding Bank Holidays to 
> BangkokHMPO@VFShelpline.com
> 
> Download these 2 GOVUK forms;
> 
> Application Form 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/public...plication-form
> ...


How old is your daughter?

I'm going to do it next week, if I get an appointment - my kids are 15 and 10. Did you need to take her? 

Why on earth would you need your driver's license?

Surely they won't want my wife's passport as she's Thai.

I wonder if the "tabien bahn" is good enough for proof of address.

----------


## jabir

No need to take the kids, just the paperwork.

Never needed to show the driver's license or wife's Thai passport, but doesn't hurt to take them along anyway, and anything else that 'might' be useful.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Right,
> 
> Send an email including your first and last name and 3 alternate dates and times from 8.30am to 4.30pm, Monday to Friday excluding Bank Holidays to 
> BangkokHMPO@VFShelpline.com


No need to provide them with 3 alternative dates. Of course you have more chance of being told there are no appointments available if you only provide the one day.
I've had to do it 3 or 4 times during the last couple of years and each time have only given them one day (Friday or Monday depending upon my schedule) and each time it has been no problem. 
Also for those not in Bangkok I have been informed that they will keep the new passport for 1 month if you can not immediately go to Bangkok upon receiving their message that it is available for pick-up

----------


## ChalkyDee

The Countersignatory doesnt need to be British, semingly?

----------


## Fluke

> The Countersignatory doesnt need to be British, semingly?



   If you are applying for a new PP and you look like the person in the photo of the previous PP. there is no need to get it counter signed and if you do need to get it counter signed, the person doesnt have to be British

----------


## Happy As Larry

> The Countersignatory doesnt need to be British, semingly?


No if I recall British is preferred then in order i believe it is commonwealth, European then other. I have used a european and had no problems, neither have they been contacted. They do state that if non-British is used then the process may take a little longer while everything is checked out but again I have not experienced this either.

Do make sure that you read the notes when completing the form. The notes are actually longer than the form.

----------


## armstrong

I had a South African counter-sign for my daughter.   Did take longer as they required more stuff off them.   Much easier to find a Brit I think.

----------


## jabir

> I had a South African counter-sign for my daughter.   Did take longer as they required more stuff off them.   Much easier to find a Brit I think.


I've always used Thai officials, never a problem.

----------


## Pragmatic

> *Renewal of a passport if your appearance has changed and you can't be recognised from your existing passport photo. If you are simply applying for are renewal of a child or adult passport there is no need for your photo to be countersigned, and you can continue to send your application without it.*


 www.passports-office.co.uk/blog/countersigning_get_it_right/

----------


## ChalkyDee

Actually as we're going to OZ for a holiday, there's actually no need to get a UK passport. Maybe just use their Thai ones for 1000 baht at the local amphur.

----------


## Dillinger

> If you are simply applying for are renewal of a child or adult passport there is no need for your photo to be countersigned, and you can continue to send your application without it.


I may be wrong but i reckon thats a load of tosh.  I doubt theyre referring to renewing a passport from abroad. 
All kids change appearance in 5 years. I got a Brit to countersign one photo and fill in the part of the  form assigned to him

----------


## ChalkyDee

> I may be wrong but i reckon thats a load of tosh.  I doubt theyre referring to renewing a passport from abroad. 
> All kids change appearance in 5 years. I got a Brit to countersign one photo and fill in the part of the  form assigned to him


It depends, how old is your daughter?

My 10 year old needs a countersign but the 15 year old doesn't.

----------


## Dillinger

no


> How old is your daughter?
> 
> I'm going to do it next week, if I get an appointment - my kids are 15 and 10. Did you need to take her? 
> 
> Why on earth would you need your driver's license?
> 
> Surely they won't want my wife's passport as she's Thai.
> 
> I wonder if the "tabien bahn" is good enough for proof of address.


sorry been busy.

my daughter is 6, I took her with me because school was closed but I dont think you have to. 

The supporting docs link i used is here
https://www.gov.uk/government/public...uments-group-2
Your blue book should suffice but you may need a translation. A utility bill will do as well. The guy who served me asked for as much proof as possible and seeing as i didnt wanna waste another trip i gave him everything that ive mentioned.

go prepared because they charge 25baht per photocopy in that office

just found yhe website i used with all the info you need to renew

How to renew a UK passport in Thailand - Thai Again

----------


## Dillinger

heres the proof of residence you need

----------


## Pragmatic

> Maybe just use their Thai ones for 1000 baht at the local amphur.


Thai passports aren't issued at your local Amphur. 




> I got a Brit to countersign one photo and fill in the part of the form assigned to him


Yeah I did the same for my kids. I just put his occupation down as 'retired'.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> no
> 
> sorry been busy.
> 
> my daughter is 6, I took her with me because school was closed but I dont think you have to. 
> 
> The supporting docs link i used is here
> https://www.gov.uk/government/public...uments-group-2
> Your blue book should suffice but you may need a translation. A utility bill will do as well. The guy who served me asked for as much proof as possible and seeing as i didnt wanna waste another trip i gave him everything that ive mentioned.
> ...


Very useful, thanks!

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Thai passports aren't issued at your local Amphur.


Well that's where they got them last time, as did my wife.

----------


## Pragmatic

Sorry to tell you but you are mistaken.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...3549999998&z=6

May be you're thinking ID cards? Which are done at the 'Thessabahn'. Which is nextdoor the the Amphur where I live.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Sorry to tell you but you are mistaken.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...3549999998&z=6
> 
> May be you're thinking ID cards? Which are done at the 'Thessabahn'. Which is nextdoor the the Amphur where I live.


I'm talking about Passports which are got at the Amphur in Khon Kaen.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> no
> 
> sorry been busy.
> 
> my daughter is 6, I took her with me because school was closed but I dont think you have to. 
> 
> The supporting docs link i used is here
> https://www.gov.uk/government/public...uments-group-2
> Your blue book should suffice but you may need a translation. A utility bill will do as well. The guy who served me asked for as much proof as possible and seeing as i didnt wanna waste another trip i gave him everything that ive mentioned.
> ...


I only asked for one date, on Thursday and got it. I'm also going for lodge my application for Thai citizenship, so bound to have enough documents, I hope. Mind you , they are all in Thai.

----------


## Dillinger

I didnt have to translate anything

----------


## jabir

> ...go prepared because they charge 25baht per (colour) photocopy in that office


Early this year at least a couple of offices on the ground floor charged 5 bt for colour copies, but may have raised or even doubled that since.

----------


## ChalkyDee

A copy of every page of the old passport! Wow, there are no stamps on both of them, what a waste of time.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> I didnt have to translate anything


Do you mean they accepted Thai docs, ie adddress?

----------


## Dillinger

the school report had no address on, driving licence is in Thai, only lease agreement  was in English.

----------


## Norton

> I'm talking about Passports which are got at the Amphur in Khon Kaen.


That's where wife and family got theirs. Roiet has no facility to do so. Years ago there was a mobile service but no longer as far as I know.

----------


## jabir

> Do you mean they accepted Thai docs, ie adddress?


I had to translate the tabian bahn, not saying it is but perhaps they follow Thai immigration procedures to feed their copy/translation/notary concessions.

----------


## ChalkyDee

They want a school report. I only have them in Thai, should I take them?

----------


## Dillinger

The more stuff you take along the better

----------


## ChalkyDee

> I had to translate the tabian bahn, not saying it is but perhaps they follow Thai immigration procedures to feed their copy/translation/notary concessions.


They didn't accept it in Thai?

----------


## jabir

> They didn't accept it in Thai?


I don't read Thai but apparently my name's not on my tabian bahn, which puzzled me as to why they would need a translation since it wouldn't help toward proof of residence, and which is irrelevant anyway as they already accepted other docs including UKgov and embassy correspondence for that.

Can't remember if this was for my or child's passport renewal which were done at around the same time.

----------


## Dillinger

^ ahh yeah i bet it had your childs name on. we gave that as well but didnt get it translated

----------


## ChalkyDee

One thing I noticed, my online credit card doesn't have a valid from date. It's called entropay. Do you think this is important? It says on the form that it could be delayed of the expiry date is not given but doesn't mention the valid from one.

----------


## ChalkyDee

Also, anyone know how much it is, I can't find it.

----------


## Pragmatic

Can I give my passport and documents to my wife to take to Trendy House? Or do I have to go in person? Same goes for collection?

----------


## Mendip

Pretty sure that unless you're a minor you will have to go in person to submit the application so they can see you are who you say you are. 

Someone else can collect the new passport (an excerpt from a recent email when I replaced my daughter's passport):

_If a third party representative will be collecting the passport on your behalf they will be_ _required to bring the following with them when collecting:_ 
_·     The previous passports for cancellation_
_·     Photo ID of the third party_ 
_·     A signed letter giving the third party authorisation from you stating their name and that_ 
_you are content for them to collect the passport on your behalf._ 
_·     If a third party representative is collecting a child's passport the letter of authority must_ 
_be provided and signed by the person who has parental responsibility, and who signed_ 
_the declaration when the application was made.  
_


I found them very helpful: BangkokHMPO@vfshelpline.com

----------


## Pragmatic

> Pretty sure that unless you're a minor you will have to go in person to submit the application


  I was looking on it as that if an agent can do it for you then why can't my wife/agent, do the same? Anyone know if Trendy House reply to email questions?




> You must apply in person. If you’re unable to, someone else can go on your behalf.


 https://www.thaivisa-express.com/uk/...tion-thailand/

----------


## PAG

^

When I renewed my UK passport two years ago, I did have email dialogue with:   BangkokHMPO@vfshelpline.com

----------


## Pragmatic

> When I renewed my UK passport two years ago, I did have email dialogue with: BangkokHMPO@vfshelpline.com


Thanks for replying PAG. In fact no sooner than I read your post the helpline confirmed what you said as being correct. They also confirmed this.         


> Dear Mr. Pragmatic, 
> 
> You can ask a nominated third party representative or your wife to submit documents on your behalf. However, the responsibility to ensure completeness and correctness of all application documents remains with the applicant. Incomplete applications will not be accepted for processing.
> 
> ***Please Note : the office* *will be closed on Monday 06th May* *for the* *Coronation of King Maha Vajiralongkorn Bodindradebayavarangkun** and re-opens Tuesday 07th May. And will be close again on Monday 20th May ( Visakha Bucha ) and re-opens Tuesday 21st May.* 
> 
> Best Wishes ,
> HMPO Bangkok Officer

----------


## jabir

Does this mean we will have an elected gov after next week?

----------


## Pragmatic

> My passport and photocopy of photo page and visa page


 DO NOT do the photocopies of every page in your passport, including unused pages, in B & W. They want them in colour. Photocopies in the Trendy Buildings cost 20 Baht each. Extra 500 Baht for my wife who went for me.




> 5) Photocopies of your current passport (every page)
> Now this is where things start to get expensive. You need to photocopy - in colour - EVERY single page of your existing passport. For me that was a whopping 30 pages at 20 baht a copy.  600 baht! Ouch!


 https://www.ajarn.com/blogs/bangkok-...ort-in-bangkok

----------


## Neverna

It would be cheaper to scan and print them at home (if like me you have a printer that will also scan).

----------


## Pragmatic

> It would be cheaper to scan and print them at home (if like me you have a printer that will also scan).


 I did have my passport photocopied at home, every page, including all none used pages, but in B&W. Why does colour make a difference when copying?

----------


## cyrille

More difficult to fake, I guess.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Photocopies in the Trendy Buildings cost 20 Baht each. Extra 500 Baht for my wife who went for me.


 Correction. It was only 10 Baht each copy.

----------


## Maanaam

> Why does colour make a difference when copying?


To Thai? It's prettier.

----------


## Dillinger

^ it'll show the hologram better, numb nuts :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Being as I ain't gotta printer I emailed my appointment confirmation to my missus phone. So all she has to do is show, on her phone, the 'appointment time'. Oh no, not good enough. They want it as a full A4 page print out. Wife has to leave, go down and get a photocopy of the appointment document, and then rejoin the queue to obtain my passport renewal. Good job she went for me as I'd have blown gasket.

----------


## Pragmatic

I forgot to mention. Do NOT sign or write on the back of your submitted new passport photographs. They don't like it.   :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Got an email from Bangkok HMPO yesterday declaring my new passport is ready for collection. Total time taken, 2 weeks to the day.

----------

